# Deezle to Go To Bridge



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Five years ago my 17 year old nephew came home with a female pit bull he had found on the side of the road. At first my brother & wife didn't know want him to have her as they feared for their own two dogs, one a 13" beagle belonging to their daughter. They decided to "test" the water with her. 

I met Deezle a couple of weeks or less after Kevin brought her home and she almost killed me---by drowning me with her slobbery kisses. She was nothing but a big marshmallow that the vet said was about 3 years old and had had at least 3 litters of puppies, most likely more and had probably been used as a breeding dog. When I first met her she was covered told me my brother to try her in on grainless. He asked the vet and the vet said yes and she cleared right up.

She loved my brother's larger rescue dog and the little beagle bossed her around. She loved to go out to their lake house and out to my other brother that lives on 6 acres in the country. Loved to ride in the car period.

Well, she started dropping weight and had a bout of watery stools and throwing up. The doc did blood work and found nothing amiss and gave her meds that took care of those problems. But she kept losing weight. He did another rund of blood work nothing. Then last week she would only pick at her food. The vet did x-rays Saturday and it is cancer, well advanced. 

They decided to give her a couple of days doing stuff she liked to do and then let her go. Sweet Deezle the brindle pit bull girl, as sweet as any golden, will go to the bridge today and be buried out at their lake house where she loved to go. The whole family is crushed.. Goodbye sweet girl.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Please tell him how sorry we are. And give him a hug from us.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, my thoughts and prayers go out to you all. 

Godspeed sweet Deezle


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for this sweet girl's illness. I wish they all got a lot more time being spoiled and loved.


----------

